# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  هل شعرت بأوجاع في ظهرك أثناء الآم أسنانك..؟ تعرف على السبب

## mohamed73

كشفت دراسة طبية حديثة أجراها باحثون بريطانيون بجامعة لندن بالمملكة  المتحدة، عن أن هناك علاقة وثيقة تربط بين آلام الأسنان المبرحة وبين أوجاع  والتهاب فقرات الظهر.   
حيث أكد الباحثون أن عدم التقاء أسنان الفكين فى الوضع السليم يؤدى إلى آلام العنق والرأس والظهر، بل والقدمين أيضا. 
ويرجع الباحثون السبب فى ذلك إلى التقلصات التى تحدث فى العضلات أثناء  عملية المضغ وتبدأ من العنق للأكتاف ثم الظهر بالكامل وتمتد حتى القدمين . 
وأشاروا إلى أن عدم التقاء الفكين بالنسب الصحيحة له عدة أسباب منها خلع  أحد الأسنان دون تعويضها بأخرى صناعية ، وكذلك نتيجة لأى علاج خاطئ للأسنان  أو لعيب خلقى، لافتين إلى إنه قد يعانى الشخص فى هذه الحالة من عدة أعراض  يمكن التعرف عليها كالدوخة وإصدار صوت عند مضغ الطعام وألم فى اللسان  والأذن، ورغبة فى الضغط على الأسنان باستمرار . 
وأضافوا أن الشخص المتوتر يعانى أكثر من الأعراض الجانبية لهذا العرض لذا  يجب التخلص من التوتر والقلق قدر الامكان ، ومحاولة التغلب على الضغوط  العصبية حتى يتم العلاج بنجاح .

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المعلومة

----------

